# Only 2 eggs retrieved from 18 follicles! :-(



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just had egg collection today and am so gutted as we only got 2 eggs. I know that not every follicle would have an egg but just don't understand why there were not more?! I had fairly good amh and fsh levels and stimmed really well 18 follies plus smaller ones.

Trying to be positive, but just feel like all the investment over the last weeks and months has been wasted. Got to wait to hear of either of the eggs fertilise. Has anyone had success with just one or 2 eggs being collected? 

Xx


----------



## lollybean (Jun 30, 2010)

Yes I have! My last cycle I only had two embryos both were put back 1 became my gorgeous son. I had egg collection on Friday and only had 2 eggs (again!)and currently am waiting for et.  So don't give up it only takes 1, stay positive Hun


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

it only takes one good egg as my Dr. told me. I had three follicles retrieved. two made it to fertilization and were put back and I am pregnant with one. it is frustrating but it happens


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes! I had 14 follies but only 3 mature eggs and only 1 fertilized. He's 2 years old now and the light of my life    It only takes one


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone know why this happens? 

On my recent cycle I had at least 8 great looking follicles but only got 2 eggs. One was unsuitable for IMSI and the other didn't fertilise, so we ended up with none to transfer.   I could understand it if I only had two or three follicles, but I've read at least 70% of follicles normally contain eggs, so why is it that there can sometimes be so many empty follicles?

xx


----------



## lucy2831 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you ladies!! Got a call today and one of the eggs fertilised, so hoping and praying Xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi ladies. Sorry to hear about your eggs, but as others have said it only takes 1!

I'm on my first cycle. Had my first tracking scan yesterday. Was on 3 powders of Merional. Only had 5-6 follicles on my right side. 

I think I have a left lazy ovary as I would always feel ovulation pain before IVF in my right side. 

I'm on an extra powder 4 a day until my next scan on Friday.

xx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

You are best to ask your doctor. Maybe it is age? They only know if the follicles contain eggs when they remove them so while things look on the screen, the reality might be different. I think a lot of it is luck and some cycles are better than others. It is frustrating


Cay23 said:


> Does anyone know why this happens?
> 
> On my recent cycle I had at least 8 great looking follicles but only got 2 eggs. One was unsuitable for IMSI and the other didn't fertilise, so we ended up with none to transfer.  I could understand it if I only had two or three follicles, but I've read at least 70% of follicles normally contain eggs, so why is it that there can sometimes be so many empty follicles?
> 
> xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

having lots of Follicles does not mean lots of mature eggs!

Some women lose half of them and only come out with very few, sometimes your ovaries are worked too much and simply produce lots of Follicles but have immature eggs.

I think a hand full of Follicles with a few mature eggs are better to have.

Some women also have a low ovarian reserve which could be the reason for few eggs. medication also plays a part. lots of factors do.

id be happy with 3-4 good matures eggs.

xx


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Johnsdm1,

I notice we are at the same stage as each other. My EC is on the 20.11 and my next scan is on Monday afternoon. At my last scan I had 2 follicles in my left ovary and 5 in my right, they are between 10-18 with lots of little follicles in my right. I was meant to go for my EC on Monday but it's been cancelled so it gives the follicles a bit more time to grow, my med's have been increased from 4 powders to 5 powders. My right ovary has been really painful today, I'm hoping the little follies are growing


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

hello sarah. yeah we both  have egg collection tomorrow. Mine improved, well the amount. ive got 16 follicles but most are small.

The nerves are kicking in now. dont like  the idea  of a needle going inside of me  
xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314824.new#new

NEW PAGES LADIES ON FOLLICLES AND EGGS IF YOU LOT WOULD LIKE TO SWITCH OVER.

DEBORAH XX

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=314824.new#new


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm nervous as he'll too! With a slight bit of excitement. I've got 9 follicles between 16-22, but she thinks there are more so fingers crossed. 
Wishing you all the best for tomorrow  

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi sarah. I've tossed and turned all night.
I'm nervous too xx


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

How did you get on? They got 8 eggs, fingers crossed they will all fertilise. The EC was pretty straight forward didn't feel anything under sedation. Was in a lot of pain when I came round. Just very tender now with trapped wind! Lol 
Hope you are ok


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad ur ok sarah I got 9 eggs from 16 follicles.
I felt pain!!! It hurt me. They fave me more sedation and extra pain killers and it did not make a difference.
I've just woke up from having a little nap. Still got sharp shooting pains on 1 side.
I feel rotten. To be honest.

Xx


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

9 eggs is fantastic, hopefully all the pain will be worth it! 
I feel so bad that you went through pain like that, they must of given you less of a dose then me. I asked to be put into deep sedation as I was scared I would feel it. 
I hope you're feeling better soon and I hope you get some good news tomorrow to make up for a ****y day xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks! I had 4mg of madazolam. I have to start putting the progesterone up my bum tonight-ouch.
Transfer on Friday.

Is ur transfer in Friday?
Xx


----------



## Sarahh80 (Sep 1, 2013)

My transfer is either Sat or Monday. I will find out tomorrow.  I start with those horrible bullets up my bum tomorrow yuk! It just seems wrong! Lol 
Heres to our eggs   let's hope they are all doing well xx


----------



## johnsdm1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi sarah. My OTD is the 6th too. All my sensitive tests are negative. Its not looking good for me!

How are you?

Deborah xx


----------

